
OAuth Core 1.0 Final Draft is out: Now go build stuff! - danw
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2007/10/04/oauth-core-10-final-draft-is-out-now-build-stuff/
======
chaostheory
for those that don't know what OAuth is:

<http://oauth.net/>

(I sure as hell didn't from just reading the blog post)

